# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  МиГ-29 234 гвиап

## Д.Срибный

Сергей Войлоков, реконструкция окраски:



http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/miko...viap/index.htm

----------


## Jean-Philippe

I love this forum!  :D  :D 

Спасибо!

----------


## An-Z

Что говорить!? Отличная работа, в принципе, как всегда.. работы Сергея близки к идеалу..
Ждём новых работ!

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Ждём новых работ!


На очереди два 23-х :-)

----------


## andrew_78

А кто подскажет к какому типу относится 41 борт? Я считаю, что это также поздний 9-12 из Кубинки. Однако есть мнения, что это 9-13.

P.S. С января 1989 кубинский полк стал 234 гв.сап. №45 был получен в июне 1989, так что числился только в 234 гв.сап. До преобразования полка в цпат самоль не дожил, т.к. был потерян в апреле 1991 года.

----------

